

Ask HN: Where can I look for a non-profit organization to help? - corrius

Hi, I&#x27;m graduating this year and would like to find a non-profit organization to help while I&#x27;m in college but I don&#x27;t know how.<p>I&#x27;m a software engineer and I prefer to help non-profit organization rather than doing and internship so I&#x27;ll get the experience anyway while helping a non-profit organization.<p>Where would you look?
======
jeffmould
Not sure where you live, but I have found excellent opportunities on the
careers section of the Washington Post. You can search for volunteer
opportunities and there are a lot of non-profits looking for assistance on
everything from answering phones to web design/software engineering. Some of
the opportunities pay and others don't you just have to go through them and
find ones that may interest you. Most of the positions are within the
Washington DC area though so if you don't live in that area it may not be
viable for you, but most likely other larger papers like the Post have
something similar.

On a side note, it can be a great way for someone to build a portfolio with
great references.

~~~
corrius
Thanks Jeff,

I'll look at the Post, and some others paper from Chicago, where I live.

------
Meenapal
Hey there, Its great that you are interested in using your skills to help out
a non-profit while you are in college. We are launching a new social venture
called Atma, to develop mobile phone solutions for people at the base of the
pyramid who struggle to meet their basic needs. Our first mobile app, Water
Buddy, crowd-sources and delivers user generated information on water prices
and vendors to poor urban consumers in developing countries, saving people
time and money on a critical necessity. We would love to have your help!
contact me at meenajpalaniappan (at) gmail . Cheers!Meena

